# Brand new Stihl S250 won't start



## fred_S260 (May 30, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Very embarassing - I have yet to succeed to start my brand new S250 chainsaw.

Full tank, 50:1 gas/oil mix using Stihl oil.

Chain brake on. Starter switch to start position. And pull. Nothin'

Pull a couple more times. Nothin'. Except it smells of gas.

So, pop out the spark plug, let it sit 20 minutes to dry, put it back together, starter switch to start, pull....nothin'.

Repeat ad nauseum. Try different starter switch positions. Get frustrated and pull like a fool a dozen times. Flood engine. Open, dry, repeat. Nothin'.

Not even a hint of catching. 

Hey, I rebuild truck engines as a hobby - this isn't supposed to be real complicated.

So - - - finally turn to the experts - - what can one do?

Thanks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 30, 2007)

Take it back to your dealer.

You might have flooded it so badly that you need to take out the plug, turn the saw upside down and pull it over many times- switch in the off position...

Just leaving it for 20 minutes will not dry out the crankcase if it's got a 1/4 inch of gas.


BTW... any reason you don't put your real location in your profile?


----------



## Wood Hick (May 30, 2007)

Don't know if you just mis-typed, but you should be begin on "choke" position, all the way down. If she does not pop in 3 or 4 pulls..STOP. Keep pulling will only make it worse. When it 'POPS" on choke, move it up to start, then pull once. When you release the interlock ( top of handle ) she should move to "run" on her own. Get the chainbrake off quickly! Good luck!


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 30, 2007)

The first time I ever tried to start my 390, I flooded it so bad, I took it back to the dealer, and they gave me a lesson on the best way to start it, Now I only occasionally flood it, and when that happens I pull the plug, switch off, and pull a couple of times. Than it fires right up.


----------



## Pablo26 (May 30, 2007)

I thought all Stihl dealers were supposed to gas up your saw and show you the proper way to start your saw?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 30, 2007)

They are... but on newbie customers it seems to go in one ear and out the other.. We get a couple back each week that can't get it to work the next time they use it, and we go though the demo again. Almost always flooded from leaving the choke on. The second time they are more attentive.


----------



## NYH1 (May 30, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Take it back to your dealer.


+1!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 30, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They are... but on newbie customers it seems to go in one ear and out the other.. We get a couple back each week that can't get it to work the next time they use it, and we go though the demo again. Almost always flooded from leaving the choke on. The second time they are more attentive.



So true Lake!!

Rescue squad man came by today carring a 460 Rescue saw. Sits it on the counter and says it won't start. I look at the switch and see its on the full choke position. First thing I always look for. I pop the switch up one notch, one pull and varooooooooooom, blue smoke pouring out the exhaust. He says how did you do that. Like you say Lake, I had to take the man through the demo starting the saw thing again. Happens almost daily with someone.


----------



## Sprig (May 30, 2007)

nilzlofgren said:


> The first time I ever tried to start my 390, I flooded it so bad, I took it back to the dealer, and they gave me a lesson on the best way to start it, Now I only occasionally flood it, and when that happens I pull the plug, switch off, and pull a couple of times. Than it fires right up.



Yep, I have already posted my embarassing ms270 startin' problems. They ain't like the old ones that is for sure, as woods said, 1-2 pulls with choke set and throttle lock on, set back to run, and pull, if its flooding take the lick off on step 2. If its not a cold day, don't choke da poor thing imo. It is really quite embarassin' to be shown this one, trust me, I am stihl red.  If you smell gas you have gone too far.


----------



## fred_S260 (May 31, 2007)

> I thought all Stihl dealers were supposed to gas up your saw and show you the proper way to start your saw?





Lakeside53 said:


> They are... but on newbie customers it seems to go in one ear and out the other.. We get a couple back each week that can't get it to work the next time they use it, and we go though the demo again. Almost always flooded from leaving the choke on. The second time they are more attentive.



No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."


----------



## NEK VT (May 31, 2007)

*True*



fred_S260 said:


> No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."



SAME HERE... INFACT THEY WOULDEN'T EVEN LET ME GO OUT BACK AND WATCH WHAT THEY WERE DOING TO IT. 

Lucklly I am well versed in saw starting and haven't had any problems


----------



## gasman (May 31, 2007)

Alot of people say to listen for the motor to turnover some or burp. I think if you do that you might flood it. Better just pull a time or three then switch to to run.


----------



## rick_saws (May 31, 2007)

fred_S260 said:


> No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."



Fred -

Same with me, but I've used other saws for many years, so I didn't ask for a demo. If your dealer isn't close by, you might try this:

I just bought a Stihl MS280, and had quite a few problems starting it (and I wasn't flooding it). But I got it running and used it last weekend.

I took it to the dealer on Tuesday and they found that the ground wire had fallen off the ignition. If your saw has the same problem, you can just tighten the electrical clip with pliers to keep it from happening again.

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## manual (May 31, 2007)

fred_S260 said:


> No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."



Fred take it back to your dealer and make him work for his money, Have him show you how to start your new saw. Just be nice.

BTW. where do you live ?


----------



## manual (May 31, 2007)

rick_saws said:


> Fred -
> 
> I took it to the dealer on Tuesday and they found that the ground wire had fallen off the ignition. If your saw has the same problem, you can just tighten the electrical clip with pliers to keep it from happening again.
> 
> ...



I go one step further and solder mine onto the switch.


----------



## rick_saws (May 31, 2007)

manual said:


> I go one step further and solder mine onto the switch.



Thanks - I'll try that if I have another problem with it.

I used my old saw for 27 years and never had a wire come loose on it . . .
The tech who worked on my MS280 said most of the time he has to use pliers to get the clips off, rather than to put them on.


----------



## Cut4fun (May 31, 2007)

I think he needs alittle different kind of help or he is shy.  :hmm3grin2orange: 

fred_S260

How did you find ArboristSite.com:
SDV 
Biography:
dfg 
Location:
fsdfghdfgh 
Interests:
dfgh 
Occupation:
dfghdfgh 
Home Country:
United States


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 31, 2007)

manual said:


> I go one step further and solder mine onto the switch.




Why? Million of saws are out there with them not soldered.. there's a locking tab on the connector..


----------



## Wood Cutter (May 31, 2007)

I know the answer, Just buy a Emak. Oh, sorry I din't know their were a bunch of Stihl fans here.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> They are... but on newbie customers it seems to go in one ear and out the other.. We get a couple back each week that can't get it to work the next time they use it, and we go though the demo again. Almost always flooded from leaving the choke on. The second time they are more attentive.



I believe that!:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:   

...I also believe the most common mistake is failiure to open the choke early enough..........


----------



## Scandy14 (Jun 2, 2007)

The saw should go back to the dealer if it will not start. Definitely a problem, whether it be mechanical or, operator error. All my Stihl equipment starts, or at least "pops" within a few pulls, even my 031 that is over 34 years old!


----------



## Jason280 (Jun 2, 2007)

I would almost bet its completely flooded out, with gas in the crankcase. Pull the plug, turn the saw upside down, and leave it that way for at least a couple of hours. I had the exact same thing happen on a the first Stihl I ever owned, as the starting procedure is a little different than a Husqvarna. 

I'd picked up a MS210c, and it wouldn't start or even turn over for anything (no matter how many times I pulled). Compression was good, spark was fine, and I knew it was getting gas. Problem was, it was getting too much gas! It was as flooded as anything I'd seen, and with that much fuel you can forget about it starting. However, once I finally did get it to crank and ran it for a little while, I haven't had any problems. It now "pops" within the first 2-3 pulls on full choke, idles on half, and runs fine wide open. 

Pull the plug, turn upside down, find something to do for a couple of hours, and you should be good to go. I'll bet that as soon as you pull the plug and turn it upside down, you'll see fuel pour out.


----------



## vapnut257 (Jun 2, 2007)

fred_S260 said:


> No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."






NEK VT said:


> SAME HERE... INFACT THEY WOULDEN'T EVEN LET ME GO OUT BACK AND WATCH WHAT THEY WERE DOING TO IT.



So much for Steals marketing plan of only selling through a dealer network so folks can get the proper training they need to saftly operate their equipment. From their website, "Your saw is backed up by a network of over 8000 dealers", LOL.... go ahead, beat me me up for this post too


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 2, 2007)

vapnut257 said:


> So much for Steals marketing plan of only selling through a dealer network so folks can get the proper training they need to saftly operate their equipment. From their website, "Your saw is backed up by a network of over 3500 dealers", LOL.... go ahead, beat me me up for this post too



I just figure if we ignore you, you will eventually go away.


----------



## vapnut257 (Jun 2, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I just figure if we ignore you, you will eventually go away.




Why? Can't take the heat of a different, but popular opinion? I ain't going nowhere... I love this place, and truly respect the many dedicated dealers and others that take the time to post answers to folks questions.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 2, 2007)

vapnut257 said:


> Why? Can't take the heat of a different, but popular opinion? I ain't going nowhere... I love this place, and truly respect the many dedicated dealers and others that take the time to post answers to folks questions.



Thats funny, you appreciate dealers but buy your saws from Lowes.
What a joke.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 2, 2007)

vapnut257 said:


> So much for Steals marketing plan of only selling through a dealer network so folks can get the proper training they need to saftly operate their equipment. From their website, "Your saw is backed up by a network of over 8000 dealers", LOL.... go ahead, beat me me up for this post too



So tell Stihl one of their dealers is not training (assumption) the customers right. If nobody complains, how will they ever realy really know?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 2, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> So tell Stihl one of their dealers is not training (assumption) the customers right. If nobody complains, how will they ever realy really know?



POS will be along shortly to set everyone straight on Stihl.


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 2, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> POS will be along shortly to set everyone straight on Stihl.



POS :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I thought I was the only one with that opinion of him


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 2, 2007)

_Location:
fsdfghdfgh _

I believe that is a suburb of Uranus...

*Hi Sap!!*

.


----------



## manual (Jun 2, 2007)

manual said:


> I go one step further and solder mine onto the switch.





Lakeside53 said:


> Why? Million of saws are out there with them not soldered.. there's a locking tab on the connector..



Had one come loose on me before.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 3, 2007)

Probably 'cos the locking tab wasn't reset when the prior fool pulled it off!


----------



## manual (Jun 3, 2007)

Proir fool ? Hmmmmmm


----------



## clearance (Jun 3, 2007)

How come some dealers here, Stihl and Husky both, are retarded. When you buy a new saw they start it in front of you and then WOT, they rev the snot out of it, screaming. I know the dealers on this thread don't do this but has anyone else noticed this wierdness?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 3, 2007)

They are run at WOT in the factory also! 

I like to "take it easy", and just blip to WOT for a few seconds to check the high end.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2007)

vapnut257 said:


> Why? Can't take the heat of a different, but popular opinion? I ain't going nowhere... I love this place, and truly respect the many dedicated dealers and others that take the time to post answers to folks questions.



Some Stihl "dealers" around here is hard pressed to even put the bar and chain on the saw when selling it - but others are full service, and do it all the right way  - guess which ones I use........

The same is the case with some Jonsered/Partner/Poulan "dealers", while the Husky dealers are all "full service", and do it all the right way.


----------



## Jason280 (Jun 3, 2007)

I hate to be the one to actually discuss the topic at hand, but does anyone know if he was able to get his Stihl started? It seems like a few of you would rather start a pissing contest than give relavant advice. Ahh, the beauty of internet discussion boards...


Fred, have you gotten the saw to run yet?


----------



## vapnut257 (Jun 3, 2007)

Fred, the best and easiest way to figure out how to start your new saw is to read the owners manual that came with it. (If the dealer decided to give it to you) That manual will tell you precisly how to start the saw and should even tell you the correct proceedure to follow should you flood the saw, which happens to the best of us. Most are the same for a cold start, Be sure switch is on, fully choke, pull starter until you hear even the slightest sign of a start, then and most important... push the choke back in and the saw should start with a few more pulls. (be sure to set the chain brake first for safty reasons). I hope this helps


----------



## outdoortype (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sometimes you can't hear the pop........*

I had a brand new MS-310 that I yanked and yanked on. I watched the Dealer start it right up by pulling the cord repetively vary fast. He told me the newer Stihls flood easy and never pull more than 4-5 times on full choke. After 4-5 pulls, move up to half choke. When he started it, he tipped it forward, held it about 3/4 throttle and said "oh my" as we watched fuel poor from the exhaust.


----------



## infomet (Jun 3, 2007)

Start with brake on? 
That's a new one on me, and I have read the books...maybe missed it.
I don't see any use to reving the engine up against the brake when it starts and wearing the clutch??
Stihl certainly floods easily. I never choke more than three pulls, then choke off and one or two more pulls. MS 250 in my newest saw, about two years, and does fine. I did have to replace the broken crankcase, but that was after I ran over it with my tandem trailer. Someone here on the site sold me a compatible case and I moved everything over no prob. Only bad thing was losing the new style flip caps ang getting the old style. They hold OK though.


----------



## Bowtie (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess my Stihls are weird...I pull them a time or 2 on full choke, then switch to half and they start every damn time...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

NEK VT said:


> SAME HERE... INFACT THEY WOULDEN'T EVEN LET ME GO OUT BACK AND WATCH WHAT THEY WERE DOING TO IT.



My guess is that they are not _that_ self-confident, and didn't want you to look, in case they had (finger) trouble.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 4, 2007)

infomet said:


> Stihl certainly floods easily. I never choke more than three pulls, then choke off and one or two more pulls. MS 250 in my newest saw, about two years, and does fine. .....



That is not a Stihl peculiarity, I never pull any saw more than 3-4 times on choke, and I open it before at the slightest hint that the saw wants to start (happens most of the times - either a true "pop", or some other hint).


----------



## 7ShawnT (Jun 4, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That is not a Stihl peculiarity, I never pull any saw more than 3-4 times on choke, and I open it before at the slightest hint that the saw wants to start (happens most of the times - either a true "pop", or some other hint).



Yeah my old 021 it's full choke 1 pull (very rarely 2 pulls) it usually "pop's" or "cough's" or "burps" then 1 or 2 pulls, and it is up and running, I do not use the chain brake on when I start, but it is in the manual.

Fred, have you figured out what the problem is yet?

What state do you live in?

Shawn


----------



## nepawoods (Jul 17, 2011)

Pablo26 said:


> I thought all Stihl dealers were supposed to gas up your saw and show you the proper way to start your saw?





fred_S260 said:


> No such thing happened. They took it out back to start it for 30 seconds, then brought it back in and handed it to me "OK, it's ready to go."



Exact same thing here. I was satisfied hearing it running after a few pulls from far back behind the service counter, out of my sight, but they didn't tell me anything at all in the way of "how to". When I got it home (yesterday) I followed the instructions in the manual to a T, but it won't start (also an MS250). I'll take it in tomorrow morning - don't want to go so far as to remove the spark plug (as instructions suggest for flooding) on a brand new saw, lest they question why I was monkeying around with it. My question is, what did I do to cause it to flood? I expect a new saw at this one's price to start and run a bit more flawlessly.


----------

